
Roused by Trump, Two NASA Engineers Try Out Politics - anthotny
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/two-nasa-engineers-try-out-politics
======
arca_vorago
"Van Houten and Sanchez have both turned for information and advice to 314
Action, a nonprofit that supports Democratic candidates from the STEM fields"

"A majority of scientists identify as Democrats, yet, according to the Pew
Research Center, sixty-four per cent of Americans currently perceive them as
non-ideological."

I've got news for them, the problem is that both parties are corrupt, top
down, inside out, and attempts to reform from within the party, while
laudible, are doomed to failure due to entrenchment.

This is why after much deliberation I can think of no better solution than to
remove both parties majorities via election of indepednents and third parties
as a first step in taking back our country.

If we can get enough third parties/independents elected in 2018/2022, I think
when we keep both parties nominees from the required 270 electoral votes and
the decision goes to the house, that's how we get an independent into the
white house.

